# Can you guess the occupations of these people?



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a game. I selected ten Dutch people who are very famous here but probably not elsewhere. They all have a different occupation. So the challenge is: can you guess their occupations by just looking at their appearances? The person who can right guess most occupations will be the winner and awarded with endless and eternal fame and honour.
N.B. Dutch people are exempt from participation.
So here we go:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

fbi agent

tv presenter

****

stoned rock singer

homeless man

**** 2

psychiatrist

crazy man

dork, nerd

jail man




^^do that count ?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha Daniel C good idea,
Lets see.

1. Minister 
2. Politician (that smile)
3. I think I saw her in olympics, not sure maybe a swimmer.
4. Movie Director
5. Psychopath
6. Model 
7. Actor or businessman(maybe too grunge for that)
8. Comedian
9. Director or scenarist
10. Actor


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

1. minister
2. lawyer
4 artist
5 journalist
6 singer/actress lol
7commenter
8. musical
9.comedic
10. photographer or model


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

8. Full time *******s
2. Full time *****es

Correct :?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

No Johan Cruyff on the list? son i am disappoint. 

anyway i would guess

1. TV presenter
2. the dutch prime minister
3.Picture missing?
4.musician
5.postman
6.actress
7.actor
8.comedian
9.talk show host
10. some kind of criminal


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

1. New anchor
2. Technology company CEO
3. (can't see because ZuneHD won't let me!)
4. Actor
5. Athlete 
6. Singer
7. Psychologist 
8. Creeper. Ok fine, actor
9. Comedian 
10. Criminal 

Interesting game!


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> fbi agent
> 
> tv presenter
> 
> ...


Lol :teeth


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, picture 3 doesn't seem to work for some people, I'll replace it with another link.
Nice tries so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> fbi agent
> 
> tv presenter
> 
> ...


Haha, that's brilliant. But I'm afraid most of that doesn't fall under 'occupations'.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

1. Businessman
2. Lawyer
3. No Picture?
4. Chemist
5. Journalist
6. Tv presenter / model
7. Psychologist
8. Comedian
9. Computer Programmer
10. Bodyguard


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for a great idea Daniel C!

High political figure
News anchorman
Well, the fact that everyone behind her is looking at her, I'd say she was a well-known dancer
Radio talk show host and writer of controversial pieces.... like a Dutch Howard Stern
Famous mountain climber
Definitely the morning show weather girl
Writer of obscure fiction
Famous Dutch comedian
The Netherlands version of Steve Jobs
Actor playing a part of a serial killer in a movie


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

1 ) Lawyer
2 ) Politician
3 ) Musician
4 ) Comedian
5 ) Builder
6 ) Model
7 ) Radio host
8 ) Reality TV personality
9 ) Writer
10 ) Actor


----------



## Lake (Sep 1, 2011)

1. Sommelier
2. Serial Killer
3. Writer
4. Politician
5. Musician
6. Model
7. Talk Show Host
8. Porn Actor
9. Executive
10. Actor


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

1. Mafioso. Possibly a bank executive or football club chairman.
2. Looks like a part time Stock-photo model who works from home trading shares. If this is famous people, he hosts a general knowledge quiz show.
3. Scientist.
4. Food critic/tabloid columnist.
5. [no image]
6. Actress in a modestly successful sitcom that will get cancelled after 3 seasons.
7. TV Actor. He plays a teacher, or professor, that gets accused of having an affair with a student.
8. TV Chef. Has rivalry with number 4.
9. Lawyer
10. Actor. Is actually a laid back guy in real life. He does stand up comedy at his local comedy club, but lacks talent and is constantly heckled by audience members asking him to "do the evil guy from that movie you were in."


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

1. political figure
2. presenter
3. actress
4. good actor
5. interviewee
6. actress/model
7. website owner
8. comedian
9. entrepreneur
10. actor


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

1.Bram Moszkowicz - lawyer
2.Mark Rutte - politician
3.Ranomi Kromowidjojo - swimmer
4.Erik de Jong - musician
5.Willem Holleeder - criminal
6.Doutzen Kroes - model (hey, she's actually well-known)
7.Pierre Bokma - actor
8.Matthijs van Nieuwkerk - journalist and television presenter
9.Arnon Grunberg - writer
10.Theo Maassen - actor and comedian


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Fair Lady said:


> 1.Bram Moszkowicz - lawyer
> 2.Mark Rutte - politician
> 3.Ranomi Kromowidjojo - swimmer
> 4.Erik de Jong - musician
> ...


Hey, you're cheating! (Or you have a remarkable knowledge of Dutch society, but I very much doubt that.) Anyway, from the people who _did_ partake honestly, there were two who managed to guess five out of the ten occupations. These people were *Chopper Majeure* and *Ohhai*. Congratulations! You will be awarded with eternal glory and a virtual Dutch artifact each. You may each choose one of these and they will be send to your visitor board.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

1. lawyer
2. talkshow host
3. news anchor
4. painter
5. photographer
6. escort
7. actor
8. philosopher
9. entrepreneur
10. boxer


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. politician
2. business manager 
3. tv presenter
4. Artiest
5. Bus driver
6. Model
7. Doctor
8. Writer
9. scientist
10. bodyguard


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Daniel C said:


>


Wooden shoes are what all the KKKool kids wants.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdfsdf


----------

